# Is this your Motorhome



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

A strange thing happened to my partner and I the other day. We were in Trieste (Italy) looking for a place to spend the night, it's a buzy port town and it was Sunday. We managed to find a parking place a couple of minutes outside of the centre shaded under some trees and next to an Austrian Motorhome. We spent the afternoon in town doing the tourist thing, then had a look for the camperstop thats signposted. We found it underneath the motorway flyover, very dark, smelly and further out of town. We decided to stay where we were. After an afternoon snooze we prepared to go out for a bite to eat on the evening, we had a closer look at the Austrian Merc next to us. It obviously hadn't moved for a long time, but when we heard someone entering the van we thought somone might just be living there and maybe working in the town. On our way out we locked our MH up and walked past the Merc to see three red flashing lights in the windscreen. It looked strange but I thought nothing of it. After a couple of drinks we returned to our motorhome to see a police car parked next to us "chatting" to a 6 foot tall blond in high heels, fishnets and suspenders. The red light still flashing in the windscreen and also another red light inside the bedroom area. Yes it all makes sence now, and looking back we should have realised what was going on. Needless to say we moved away incase anyone misstook our van for a brothel too...............


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You are so judgemental! Have you not seen the latest variant of Vanbitz's alarm?

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

another part-time job you can do while full-timing! :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> another part-time job you can do while full-timing! :roll:


Speak for yourself, Mike 

Gerald


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Blimey! Just bought 2 red flashing LEDs off Ebay for front and rear of van - didn't realise that's what they are for :wink:


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Dear God I will have to paint mine blue, but what will that mean, 
Willie.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

You'll probably get arrested m8 for impersonating a police car. Going back to the lady of the nights M/H. If you travel through Holland especially on the outskirts of the cities like Rotterdam these M/Homes are apparently a regular sight parked up in laybys taking advantage of the traffic jams to lure punters


----------

